# New Kylin Mini v2



## Mahir (22/9/20)

Anyone getting stock of these?




Looks like a potential winner-winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (22/9/20)

Mike Vape YouTube Review -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (25/9/20)

I see Sir Vape has brought them in. Available in ss and black

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (4/10/20)

Contact Roelf Strydom +27 61 545 8190
View attachment 209685

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/20)

Mahir said:


> Anyone getting stock of these?
> 
> View attachment 208411
> 
> ...



www.inkdvapor.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (4/10/20)

vicTor said:


> www.inkdvapor.co.za


I look on their site and I didn't see the model Kylin Mini V2, they have a different Kylin tank I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/20)

Stew said:


> I look on their site and I didn't see the model Kylin Mini V2, they have a different Kylin tank I think.



please look here

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/rta/kylin-mini-v2-rta/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (4/10/20)

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/rta/kylin-mini-v2-rta/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (4/10/20)

vicTor said:


> please look here
> 
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/rta/kylin-mini-v2-rta/


Thanks. I only found another tank when I searched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UVapedude101 (23/11/20)

Call or whatsapp Kyle on +27 796759080.He will be able to assist you if you still look for one


----------

